# Wie lange braucht 1und1 um einen Neuanschluss freizuschalten/Erfahrungsberichte mit 1und1 ?



## tapferertoaser (18. Juli 2013)

Hi @ all
Ich habe letzten Sonntag bei 1und1 einen Neuanschluss (DSL 16000 mit Telefon) beantragt (Grund: Hier gehen nur 1und1 oder Teledoof und von Datenvolumen hab ich die Schnauze voll. ). Jetzt würde ich gern wissen wie lange es denn dauert bis der Technikertermin kommt, mir wurde auf der offiziellen Facebook Seite gesagt, dass es in etwa 3 Wochen dauern wird. Nun habe ich aber gerade einen Brief gekriegt das der Technologiepartner denn Auftrag noch nich fertig beabeitet hat. (Ist witzigerweise die Teledoof, bin also per Fernschaltung dran am Endeffekt.) Und da ich aus eigener Erfahrung (Praktikum) weiß wie Arbeitsfaul die sein können, würde ich gern wissen ob halt jemand schon damit Erfahrung hat, bzw. allgemeine Erfahrungen über 1und1. (Keine andere Empfehlungen wegen Anbieter bitte, hier geht leider nur 1und1 und Teledoof).


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2013)

Ist denn derzeit noch ein anderer Anbieter an dem Anschluss aktiv, oder ist die Leitung frei und theoretisch sofort nutzbar?

So oder so hängt das sicher auch von der Region ab - ich persönlich hab von Leuten, die nach nem Umzug Telekom genommen haben, stets gehört, dass die Leitung schon am Tag des Einzugs nutzbar war. 3 Wochen kommen mir da sogar sehr lange vor ^^ allerdings haben diejenigen auch schon lange vorher Bescheid gegeben.


btw: bei 1&1 steht schon seit langem, schon viel früher als die telekom-Ankündigung, ebenfalls ne Volumenbegrenzung drin, nur wird das (genau wie bei der telekom) derzeit idR noch nicht auch anwendet. Im Vertrag steht es aber drin, die könnten Dich also auch drosseln.


----------



## Onlinestate (18. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin schon länger bei 1und1 und hatte nie wirkliche Probleme.
Früher wollten sie mal Power User aus dem Vertrag locken und haben ihnen beim Wechsel Geld angeboten. Davon habe ich schon lange nichts mehr gehört. Vermutlich ist deshalb auch die von Herb genannte Klausel im Vertrag drin.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich auch schon mal über 100 GB innerhalb von 6 Stunden geladen hab und bei mir wurde nie etwas gedrosselt. So viel dazu.
Beim Umzug hat auch immer alles geklappt. Habe aber auch immer alles pünktlich angemeldet. Beim ersten Anschluss war der Techniker sogar schon um 8 Uhr morgens da. Aber das war eher Glück.


----------



## tapferertoaser (18. Juli 2013)

Ja die Leitung ist frei, aber halt seit ca. 5 Jahren nicht in Benutzung. Aber das begrenzte ist doch ein Tarif, welche Flat SPecial oder so heißt, beim steht überall da kein Datenvolumen.


----------



## Onlinestate (18. Juli 2013)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Ja die Leitung ist frei, aber halt seit ca. 5 Jahren nicht in Benutzung. Aber das begrenzte ist doch ein Tarif, welche Flat SPecial oder so heißt, beim steht überall da kein Datenvolumen.


 Ne, ich glaube Herb meinte was anderes. Hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt die AGBs nicht gelesen, aber scheinbar gibt es eine Klausel, welches es 1und1 ermöglicht deine Leitung zu drosseln. Auch wenn dein Vertrag keine Volumengrenze vorsieht. Gerade nach dem Telekom Debakel werden die es sicher nicht drauf anlegen, aber die rechtliche Möglichkeit ist geschaffen.
Ist vermutlich in erster Linie für Missbrauchsfälle gedacht. Also wenn dein Rechner ne Virenschleuder ist oder Unmengen Spam verschickt.


----------



## LadySibyl (19. Juli 2013)

Also mit 1und1 bin ich seit Jahren zufrieden. Die Freischaltung damals ging extrem schnell und nachdem sie gemerkt haben, dass ich weder den Komplettanschluß bekommen kann noch die 16er Leitung habe ich ohne nachzufragen Rabatt bekommen. Also die zahlen mir den Telekom-Telefonanschluß und 5 Euro Rabatt/Monat wegen nur 6000er. Zuverlässig sind die auch, zumindest bei mir. Von einer Drosselung habe ich noch nie etwas gemerkt, obwohl ich Monate hatte, wo das Datenvolumen extrem hoch war.
Ob bei denen die Youtube-Drossel der Telekom greift, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ist auch schwer zu testen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2013)

LadySibyl schrieb:


> Ob bei denen die Youtube-Drossel der Telekom greift, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ist auch schwer zu testen.


 Es gibt ja grad WEGEN der Ankündigung der telekom inzwischen auch genug Tipps, mit welchen Tools man sein Volumen messen kann, was man typischerweise verbraucht - ich glaub sogar die telekom selbst bietet das an ^^

Ich seh das eh so: bis es mal so weit ist, dass das angewendet wird, könnten sich nochmal neue Datengrenzen ergeben, die wirklich selbst Leuten locker reichen, die auch öfter mal HD-Videos schauen und 2-3 Games im Monat kaufen plus 3-4 größere Gamespatches ziehen. Vor allem wenn bis dahin sowieso die meisten eher einen schnelleren Tarif wählen, bei dem das Volumen ja viel größer als bei den günstigsten ist. Und wechseln kann man dann ja eh noch 


Wegen der Dauer bei 1&1: ich denke, das wird allerdings auch sehr davon abhängen, wie gut/schlecht das beauftragte Unternehmen vor Ort ist (das ist ja nicht so, dass 1&1 da eigene "Filialen" mit Technikern hat, die durch die Gegend fahren ^^ )


----------



## tapferertoaser (19. Juli 2013)

Naja die Telekom Zentrale von uns ist ca. 30min Fahrt von mir weg, daher kann man das schon schaffen (Da währe wieder Arbeitsfaul und so^^).


----------

